# Pile dans le mille, doinel



## wildan1

Félicitations  au nouveau forero doinel, qui a déjà turbiné son premier millier de posts, toujours très pertinents, en peu de temps. 

Thanks and hats off!

wildan1 (Bill)


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations!*
A little something to help celebrate!


----------



## doinel

Merci beaucoup,
J'ignorais l'existence de ce coin du forum...
doinel émue.


----------



## Punky Zoé

*   Félicitations Doinel !   *

_(Et bienvenue au club de celles qu'on prend pour des "ceux", n'est-ce pas Nico ? )_​


----------



## doinel

Bonsoir,
C'est très gentil à vous tous.
J'adore les mille-feuilles.
Mylène
Je crois que c'est un prénom féminin?
Euh ce n'est peut- être pas l'heure de dire bonsoir...


----------



## wildan1

doinel said:


> Merci beaucoup,
> J'ignorais l'existence de ce coin du forum...
> doinel *émue*.


 


> Félicitations  au nouveau forero doinel, qui a déjà turbiné son premier millier de posts, toujours très pertinents, en peu de temps.


 
Et wildan1 qui rougit...refélicitations à *la nouvelle forera* !


----------



## Already-Seen




----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pfff ! Et moi qui pensais à Antoine à chaque fois que je lisais ce pseudo ! 
Mais t'es à bien plus de 400 coups là. 
Continue comme ça !


----------



## Topsie

doinel said:


> Mylène
> Je crois que c'est un prénom féminin?
> ...


Tu sais, ça ne veut rien dire !


----------



## JVposter

*hello

Congratulations

reagards,
*


----------

